# Iorn in Soil



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

If you add Turface or Safe-T-Sorb to your soil Does this add Iorn or do you need to still put clay in for Iorn.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Why would you want to play with your substrate and Iorn when you can use the Estimative Index and fertilize your water and supply everything your plants need that way? Here are some beautiful tanks done using the EI comprehensive system for maintaining a planted aquarium:
http://aquarium-fertilizer.com/estimative-index-fertilizing-method

...Or you can be stubborn and do the right thing - try to grow plants the way they grow in Nature, the way ADA does it, and the way Tropica does it.

But why?


----------

